# Your Favorite Artists/Directors



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

[artist name]

[art/work sample]


Mike Mignola









H.R. Giger









Yoji Shinkawa


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Favourite director has to be M.Night Shyamalan. His movies just blow my mind in a freaked out way. Like his movies structural proficiency and overall mood and atmosphere really have me focused throughout. 

Artists musically would probably be Joe Satriani for his overall musicality, and Stevie Ray Vaughan for his blunt force and honesty.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Maxime Taccardi

"Odin" (pen, acrylic and his blood)


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Guillermo Del Toro 










Ridley Scott


----------



## Sultanim (Feb 4, 2014)

It's hard to pick a favorite. Today I was mesmerized by the shots in _Les Choristes_, directed by Christophe Barratier. Such a beautiful film.


----------

